# Breeding pet shop mice?



## genevie

I've been looking for fox mice within travelling distance of where I am for quite some time, as it's by far my favourite coat pattern of all. Unfortunately, I'd only ever found breeders who were quite far away, and so I'd resolved to concentrate on more easily accessible types. However, I moved about a month or two ago, and I just went into my local pet shop for the second time to find several blue and black fox mice sitting in some of the tanks (for the slightly high price of £6.50 each!).

Now, ideally I would love to snap them up and add my favourte variety to my proposed breeding programme, however I'm not sure how I feel about breeding mice who I don't know the genetic history of. The hamster fancy is very strict in the sense that it would be seen as completely and utterly irresponsible to breed from anything that you can't trace the parentage of for at least 3 generations. Which I have always agreed with. However, I've noticed that in the mouse fancy, or on this forum in particular, there is a much more relaxed approach, possibly contributed to by the fact that mice are so commonly used as snake food and thus bred "carelessly" in a lot of situations, as well as the fact that mice breeders cull and hamster breeders don't. So it's easy for me to fall into a habit of not thinking about the sorts of things I consider with hamsters.

Now, I have had a litter (accidental, adopted a pregnant mouse) from a mouse who was only 1 generation away from a pet shop, with no problems other than a few dead/killed babies on day 1, which didn't surprise me. However, as I said, this was an accident. What do you guys think about breeding pet shop mice, or mice who have unknown genetic histories? Would you do it, and what are your reasons behind it? Do/would you take any precautions before breeding from them, such as monitoring, quarantine or vet checks?

Thanks in advance.

* P.S - pet/show type issues aside, as it's not important to me atm!


----------



## candycorn

Go for it. Just track your lines, keep an eye on genetic problems and warn anyone you rehome them to that they have unknown lines. It's always Prefereable to have known lines...but not required! Go get them quick before they are sold!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Seconded. As long as you can breed responsibly and are aware of the risks, it is fine. Not the very best solution, but I am with you...for a long time I was the only breeder for several states and I did start with nice pet store mice, worked my way up in health and type.


----------



## andypandy29us

if you want foxes and they have them I say go for it  .....


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

As far as I know, the main issue with hamsters is the so called hybrids. They can be aggressive and have other mental or genetic instabilities. But that's because there are different races, and you don't have the same with mice. If it were me, I would buy the mice and give it a go. So I agree with the others


----------



## genevie

In my area of hamster interest, hybrids are the main issue. But even in hamster species where hybridisation can't occur, you'd still be shunned for breeding from pet shop stock purposely. I think I will definitely get them, because they're just too cute to pass up. And then I'll keep an eye on them before deciding about breeding them, just to make sure they're healthy as possible


----------



## besty74

i would get them too, make sure you quarantine them before adding to your breeding program, but also talk to the petshop owner as they may be able to give you the details of the breeder, it all depends on the individual pet shop.


----------



## Cordane

A lot of the pet shops I get my mice from, breed them themselves and I will often be able to find out rough ages and who the parents are.

I'd say get them! I breed petshop mice, my reason is because there is nothing else. In NZ we are well behind in breeding when it comes to mice so most mice you get are pet shop or babies of pet shop mice.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Years ago I bred blues...My original pair came from a pet shop, and thankfully produced healthy and decent offspring. It was a risk, but for me it paid off. Being more knowledgeable now I wouldn't do it unless I really couldn't get hold of the variety any other way, but if you've been seeking foxes for so long and now you've found some, I say you should cautiously give it a go, with appropriate quarantine/careful watching for health issues in the line.


----------



## windyhill

I say go for it.
I started with petstore mice. As long as you keep track of your lines,etc, then theres nothing wrong with it.
Ill probly end up starting with petstore mice again


----------



## andypandy29us

did you go and get them ??


----------



## genevie

I haven't had the chance yet, but they're still there and I think I might be doing some volunteer work at that shop for experience so hopefully I'll get a discount!


----------



## andypandy29us

lol I love that logic  good luck with getting them


----------



## pro-petz

I say go for it aswell, as working with the unknown can be a challenge in so many ways, gaining experience of breeding and improving on traits is one of those challenges.

All my current stock came from a pet shops and are placed in my current mousery later to be quarantine room once I have constructed my purpose built mousery.


----------

